# good orchids for frog tank?



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Im setting up a new 25 gallon tank that Im going to put pc lights(55w) on. What kind of orchids do well in a small humid frog tank? What kind of air exchange do they need?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

ive added Encyclia polypulbon and attached it to my tree fern background, its a nice small, creeping orchid that seems to like it in the tank. its maybe 1.5 inches high, occationally pushing 2 inches. not sure how large the flower stalk will be but its a nice lil orchid that doesnt look out of place in even a 10 gal.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Check with custom ecos. I think they might have a nice selection of viv orchids and would be able to help you decide whats right. I have no idea, i dont use orchids, but i plan on starting. so i would be interested in hearing what you find out and maybe even going in on an order with you.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Andy's Orchids has TONS of miniature orchids that should do well. Some are marked "easy grower" which makes selecting them so much easier :wink:


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

Dendrobiums work well. When I went to Maui they were on just about every single tree at the hotel. They used some method where they forced the roots to stick to the tree by placing a composite mixture of clay and charcoal over the roots and against the tree and just used some string to support the weight of the plant.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

a poor shot of Encyclia polypulbon establishing its self on the background of my 10 gal


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Any specific species, there are many species belonging to the genus? I still havent found any good info on maintaining them in a frog environment.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

rattler, how long has that orchid been in your tank and what kind of ventilation to you have?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

its been in there maybe 2 months, probably 6 weeks. new roots are growing into the tree fern. as far as ventilation. i have one of those Zoomed screen covers for a 10 gal tank on and i cover that about 75-80% of the way with a sheet of plexi. its about right to keep the sides of the tank from fogging up. 90% covered and i cant see my frogs at all through the condensation.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

You want to choose orchids that do not require a cool down perion. Many orchids require this dormant stage. I was told from a local orchid breader that Phrag. orchids do well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a P.niveoglobula in one of my Shepard pumilios viv I have had since NWFF 2004 that has done very well. I bought it from Jon Werner out there along with some other that didn't do so well  .
I also have a couple I bought from oak hill gardens that are doing great in my bicolors viv without any ventilation. One is a Haraella odorata and a Angraecum distincum(sp).
Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

don't dendrobiums need to be in a dry place?


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Dendrobiums are a very diverse genus, with a broad range of requirements. Many require cool temperatures, much cooler that what we keep our frogs at. there are however, several types which do well in our tanks. I personally have only used unicum, and the little hybrids which you can find everywhere. Both have done well, but i ended up removing the unicum because i didn't like the look of the leafless canes very much.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I picked a few orchid up with the help of someone at the orchid greenhouse. This is what I got: Neofinetia falcata, Sedirea japonica, Haraella retrocalla, masdevalia floribunda, and goodyera schlectendaliana. How will these do??


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Sedirea japonica is a personal favorite. not sure how it will do in a dart tank but if it works well for you let me know. i wouldnt mind using the species sometime, i just dont have a spare to experiment with at this point in time.

goodyera schlectendaliana should be fine. 

as far as the others, im not familiar with them.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

ChrisMc said:


> I picked a few orchid up with the help of someone at the orchid greenhouse. This is what I got: Neofinetia falcata, Sedirea japonica, Haraella retrocalla, masdevalia floribunda, and goodyera schlectendaliana. How will these do??


Chris,

I have had some luck with some Haraella species though not sure on any names. I can tell you this- they originate from Asia and the ones I have had (which I believe included retrocalla) liked it nice and warm and humid. It never flowered for me, but still exists. 

-J


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Jason said:


> You want to choose orchids that do not require a cool down perion. Many orchids require this dormant stage. I was told from a local orchid breader that Phrag. orchids do well.


Phrags would probably do well in those conditions, but the problem is that most get really big. By big I mean bushel basket big. There are some species that stay 'small'. But the species are much harder to grow, in most cases. 

Small species:

Phrag. schlimii - pink and white flowers, cute, but hard to grow
Phrag. fischeri - similar to schlimii (very similar), also pretty hard to grow, and still quite expensive because they are relatively new to cultivation
Phrag. pearcii - green flowers, grassy foliage. This one is really easy.

I can't think of any others that would fit into your typical 20-30G tank. There are many hybrids that are heavily influenced by the above species that I would highly recommend, much easier to grow and bloom.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

The flowers didnt last long in the high humidity, only about a week on the haraella. The Neofinetia has dropped its flowers but I dont know how old they were when I got it. If they flower great, Im just looking for different foliage besides ficus pumila!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

My Neo didn't do well after it bloomed in the viv I had. I think it might have been a bit too damp and stagnant...but not sure. I currently have a Sedirea japonica in my viv and for a while it did well, but for the last few months has been sitting in limbo--no root or leaf growth. 

You might try getting ahold of John Werner (jwerner on here) as he has a nice list of orchids he has tested in vivs.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

the Encyclia polypulbon i added has bloomed, its flower has lasted a week. ill try and get a pic of it tonite. dont have any extras left though.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Pleurothallis Grobyii!(spelling) I love it, its a TINY plant, but cool, forms little carpets.

Ryan


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

orchids and dart frogs... nothing like combining my two most expensive addictions


----------

